
Threads Basics - Anon84
http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Hans_Boehm/c++mm/threadsintro.html
======
pmjordan
This might be a useful document to present to potential customers who ask "You
want to charge us _how_ much for fixing our multithreaded code?"

I've found myself drawn to the Java platform for platform-independent
multithreading. Or any multithreading, actually, and I dislike Java-the-
language with a vengeance.

These days I'm using Clojure, although I haven't yet used its STM in
performance-critical situations. I'll have to see how that goes, but the
functional programming model goes a long way to encourage doing it right: even
if I did end up tossing out the STM and rolling my own atomic + lock-based
system for an app that's limited by the STM's performance, it isolates the
synchronisation issue logically.

------
mgornick
People wonder why multithreaded development is so difficult. I have to use
external libraries just to get threading working in different OSes.

~~~
ntoshev
This is accidental complexity that is solvable by standardization. The
essential complexity is in managing program state.

